# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مؤنث أهم

## باسم الحافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
 نعرف أن مؤنث اسم التفضيل لـ (أفضل وأكبر وأقوى) هو (فضلى وكبرى وقويا) فما هو مؤنث (أهمّ وأشدّ أبرّ)؟
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خديجة إيكر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> نعرف أن مؤنث اسم التفضيل لـ (أفضل وأكبر وأقوى) هو (فضلى وكبرى وقويا) فما هو مؤنث (أهمّ وأشدّ أبرّ)؟
> بارك الله فيكم


أفعل التفضيل عندما يكون مقترناً بأَلْ يطابِق موصوفه وجوباً . غير أن بعض الكلمات ليس لها اسم تفضيل مؤنث مثل : أكرَمُ و أرذَلُ و أجمَلُ ، و مثل الألفاظ التي ذكرتَها  ، فكلّها غير مستعملة في المؤنث ( فلا نقول كُرْمى ،  رُذْلَى ،  جُمْلَى ، هُمَّى ، بُرَّى ، شُدَّى ) لأنها ليست صيغاً مسموعة . ولعلَّ حاجة مستعمل اللغة إلى هذه الصيغ  هي التي دعتْ مجمعَ اللغة العربية إلى أن يُجيزَ  القياس في صيغ أفعل التفضيل و ذلك بأن تُؤنث على فُعْلَى ، و إن كانت غير مسموعة .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لا حاجة للتأنيث والقياس
تقول: هذا أهم من هذا
وهذه أهم من هذه

وسعاد أشد منك
وعائشة أبر منك

----------


## باسم الحافي

جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الفيض الرحماني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

